# labels with heat press on hemp shirts



## juliakruz (Oct 30, 2008)

Has anyone used a small heat press and Joto heat transfers to print tags into hemp shirts
we have a label press which has a 3 x 3 plate
can anyone tell me a good heat and pressure and time to use so that the print outline will not show on the outside of the shirt
thanks


----------

